#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται Plotter HP Designjet T770

## galex

Εκτυπωτής Plotter plug-and-play 1118 mm (44 ιντσών) με βάση σε άριστη κατάσταση (σχεδόν καινούριο) με πολύ μικρή χρήση και λίγες εκτυπώσεις.

- Βελτιώστε την τοποθέτηση μέσων με ρολό που τοποθετείται στο μπροστινό μέρος
- Απολαύστε εύκολη κοινή χρήση με ενσωματωμένη κάρτα δικτύου
- Η επεξεργασία των αρχείων πραγματοποιείται στον εκτυπωτή, όχι στον σταθμό 
  εργασίας
- Εκτυπώστε δέσμες αρχείων χωρίς να ανοίξετε κάποια εφαρμογή χρησιμοποιώντας το
  δωρεάν βοηθητικό πρόγραμμα HP Instant Printing Utility
- Ταχύτητα εκτύπωσης: γρήγορη 28 δευτ./σελίδα, 103 εκτυπώσεις Α1/ώρα
- Βελτιστοποιημένη ανάλυση μέχρι 2.400 x 1.200 dpi
- Aριθμός δοχείων Μελανιού: 6 (κυανό, γκρι, ματζέντα, μαύρο ματ, φωτογραφικό
  ματ, κίτρινο)
- Υποστηριζόμενα μεγέθη μέσων: A4, A3, A2, A1, A0
- Ακρίβεια γραμμών: +/-0.1%
- Ελάχιστο πάχος γραμμής: 0,02 mm
- Χειρισμός τελικού αποτελέσματος: Αυτόματος κόπτης, τροφοδότης μεμονωμένων
  φύλλων, τρφοδότης ρολού
- Υποστηριζόμενοι τύποι μέσων: Χαρτί bond και χαρτί με επικάλυψη, χαρτί
  τεχνικών σχεδίων, φιλμ, φωτογραφικό χαρτί, με οπισθοφωτισμό, αυτοκόλλητο
- Αποκλειστική μνήμη επεξεργασίας αρχείων: 2 GB (μνήμη RAM 384 MB)
- Γλώσσες εκτύπωσης (βασικές): HP-GL/2, HP-RTL, HP PCL 3 GUI
- 1 θύρα συσκευής Hi-Speed USB 2.0, 1 θύρα Fast Ethernet, 1 θύρα host Hi-Speed
  USB 2.0, 1 θύρα EIO
- Energy Star

----------

